# Ετυμολογία της λέξης «κοψοχρονιά»



## lio (Oct 29, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Προσπαθώ να ανακαλύψω την *ετυμολογία* της λέξης «*κοψοχρονιά*», αλλά μέχρι στιγμής χωρίς οποιαδήποτε επιτυχία.

Το λεξικό του *Μπαμπινιώτη*, που μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα πως τα περιείχε όλα, με απογοήτευσε. Και από όσο γνωρίζω, περιέχει πολλές καθημερινές λέξεις και εκφράσεις καθώς και τη λεγόμενη αργκό.

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;

Φιλικά,

Λεωνίδας


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2009)

Λεωνίδα, αν είναι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα καλώς ήρθες στη Λεξιλογία!

Κανένα λεξικό δεν τα περιέχει όλα. Πάντως, την κοψοχρονιά την έχει το Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη (ΛΚΝ), αν και η ετυμολογία δίνεται συνοπτικά.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 30, 2009)

Το είδα κι εγώ. Ετυμολογία δίνει, εξήγηση όμως όχι...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2009)

Την _κοψοχρονιά_ την έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ (όπως και το ΛΣΓ) — ετυμολογία (υποθέτω) εννοεί ο Λεωνίδας ότι δεν δίνει.

Προσωπικά κάνω τον ακόλουθο συλλογισμό:

1. Η _κοψοχρονιά_ δεν υπάρχει στο Πρωίας (ούτε στο βασικό τού 1933, ούτε στο συμπλήρωμα του 1977), ούτε στον 15τομο Δημητράκο, ούτε στον Θησαυρό τού Γιοβάνη, ούτε στο ΝΕΛ τού Κριαρά (που έχει κατά τ' άλλα πολλές λαϊκότροπες λέξεις), ούτε στο Αντιλεξικό τού Βοσταντζόγλου.

2. Τα παλιά λεξικά λημματογραφούν παραγωγικό πρόθημα *καψο*- _δημ_. ως πρώτο συνθετικό πολλών λέξεων προς έκφραση σχετλιασμού: _καψογιάννης_, _καψομαριά_, _καψοδάσκαλος_, _καψοκοιμούμαι_, _καψοτρώω_, _καψοπερνώ_. Και το Αντιλεξικό λημματογραφεί τα _καψοζώ_ και _καψοπερνώ_ στο 1209 [ΕΝΔΕΗΣ ΒΙΟΣ] ως συνώνυμα των _φυτοζωώ_, _κουτσοζώ_, _κουτσοπερνώ_, _ψευτοζώ_ και _ψευτοπερνώ_ .

3. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι η αρχική μορφή τής λέξης ήταν *καψοχρονιά* (πιθανότατα από το παράπονο αυτού που αναγκάστηκε να "σκοτώσει" κάτι, δίνοντάς το _καψοχρονιά_) και στη συνέχεια είχαμε τροπή α->ο (_κοψοχρονιά_), ίσως και από παρετυμολογική επίδραση του _κόβω_.


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2009)

Ζαζ, ευφυέστατο. Αλλά μεταθέτει απλώς το βασικό πρόβλημα, που είναι θαρρώ το δυσεξήγητο της "χρονιάς". Επιπλέον, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά καταγραμμένος ο τύπος "καψοχρονιά". Οπότε, δυσπιστούμε και επιστρέφουμε στο κόβω. 

Πράγματι, δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά τη λέξη, όμως την έχει ο Βλαστός στα Συνώνυμα και συγγενικά, έκδοση 1931 (λέει το google books). Στο ίδιο google books βρίσκω τη λέξη σε αργκοτικό λεξικό του Παπαζαχαρίου, με την εξήγηση ότι όταν κόβεται, διακόπτεται αιφνίδια μια συμφωνία εμπόρου-παραγωγού στη μέση του χρόνου (π.χ. επειδή ο έμπορος φαλίρισε, λέω εγώ) ο παραγωγός αναγκάζεται να δώσει το προϊόν του μισοτιμής. Αυτό εγώ το βρίσκω πειστικό.

Παρέμπ, σε παλιά χρονογραφήματα/διηγήματα (του μεσοπολέμου) βρήκα το "κοψόχρονος" σαν προσφώνηση μάνας προς άταχτο παιδί (σαν το αχρόνιαστο που μ' έλεγε η γιαγιά μου; ). Παλιότερη εμφάνιση του "κοψοχρονιά" σε κείμενο, πέρα από τον Βλαστό, το βρήκα σε χρονογράφημα του Ψαθά (Θέμις έχει κέφια) δημοσιευμένο επί κατοχής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

*κοψόχρονος*· δες θνητός, περαστικός γράφει ο Βλαστός (τον έχω χάρτινο :)).

Επίσης, το Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (δ. σύντ. Π.Ε. Γιαννακόπουλος, εκδ. Πελεκάνος, χ.χ.) δίνει:
*κοψοχρονιά η* (ουσ): έκφραση που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στο εμπόριο για να δηλώσει την πολύ φτηνή τιμη πώλησης των προϊόντων.
{Ε} Ουσ. παράγ. {Κ} _< κοψοχρονιά < κοψόχρονος_
και
*κοψόχρονος, -η, -ο* (_επίθ_): ο λιγόχρονος.
{Ε} Επίθ. (ΝΕ-Δ)_ <κόψη+χρόνος_


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ζαζ, ευφυέστατο. Αλλά μεταθέτει απλώς το βασικό πρόβλημα, που είναι θαρρώ το δυσεξήγητο της "χρονιάς". Επιπλέον, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά καταγραμμένος ο τύπος "καψοχρονιά". Οπότε, δυσπιστούμε και επιστρέφουμε στο κόβω.


 


drsiebenmal said:


> *Τ*ο Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (δ. σύντ. Π.Ε. Γιαννακόπουλος, εκδ. Πελεκάνος, χ.χ.) δίνει:
> *κοψοχρονιά η* (ουσ): έκφραση που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στο εμπόριο για να δηλώσει την πολύ φτηνή τιμη πώλησης των προϊόντων.
> {Ε} Ουσ. παράγ. {Κ} _< κοψοχρονιά < κοψόχρονος_
> και
> ...


Εφόσον το έτυμον της _κοψοχρονιάς_ είναι ο _κοψόχρονος_, και _κοψόχρονος_ σημαίνει _λιγόχρονος_, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό που έδωσα παραπάνω πάει ταμάμ το πρόθημα _καψο_- οπότε να είναι αρχικά _καψόχρονος_. Το γκουγκλ λέει ότι υπάρχει εδώ (1908), αλλά δεν μπορώ να το δω: http://books.google.com/books?id=Bm8TAAAAYAAJ&dq=καψόχρονο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

Ή πάλι, επειδή βλέπω ότι όλα αυτά τα _καψο_- που παραθέτεις Ζαζ δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πια (από πότε άραγε); μπορεί πρώτα να αποδόθηκε η έννοια του _*καψόχρονου_ στον _κοψόχρονο_ (που υπήρχε με άλλη σημασία, βλ. Βλαστό και διηγήματα Μεσοπολέμου) και σιγά-σιγά να πήρε τη δική της ζωή, να δημιούργησε την _κοψοχρονιά_, και στο δρόμο να επιβίωσε και από την εξαφάνιση και του κοψόχρονου (μια επικολυρική περιγραφή άγνωστων γλωσσικών διαδικασιών). :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> [/COLOR]
> *κοψόχρονος, -η, -ο* (_επίθ_): ο λιγόχρονος.
> {Ε} Επίθ. (ΝΕ-Δ)_ <κόψη+χρόνος_



Κόψη+χρόνος, άρα αυτό που πρέπει να φύγει γρήγορα;


----------



## lio (Oct 30, 2009)

Πω - πω ! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ! :)

Τόση πληροφόρηση! Είστε η ζωντανή απόδειξη πως ο Μπαμπινιώτης είχε λάθους συνεργάτες στη συγγραφή του λεξικού του!


----------



## lio (Oct 30, 2009)

sarant said:


> Λεωνίδα, αν είναι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα καλώς ήρθες στη Λεξιλογία!



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλώς σας βρήκα! :)


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2010)

Το σκεφτόμουν πάλι το θέμα τής ετυμολόγησης της λ. _κοψοχρονιά_ (μια από τις περιπτώσεις όπου με απογοήτευσε το ΕΛΝΕΓ, καθότι δεν τη λημματογραφεί) και θυμήθηκα πως το πρόθημα _κοψο_- εναλλάσσεται στην ελληνική γλώσσα με το _κουτσο_- κι έτσι έχουμε παράλληλους τύπους όπως λ.χ. κουτσοχέρης / κοψοχέρης, κουτσονούρης / κοψονούρης, κοψομύτης / κουτσομύτης, κοψοπόδης / κουτσοπόδης κ.ά. Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι λένε τα λεξικά για το *κουτσο-*:

[Πρωίας] πρώτον συνθετικόν και άλλων λέξεων της δημοτικής γλώσσης, παρεκτός των ενταύθα παρατιθεμένων, εχουσών την έννοιαν ότι το διά του β' συνθετ. δηλούμενον είναι κολοβωμένον, ελλιπές ή πενιχρόν: (_κουτσοδάχτυλος_, _κουτσοτράπεζο_, _κουτσομάγαζο_), ή ότι γίνεται μετά δυσκολίας ή ανεπαρκώς (_κουτσοζώ_, _κουτσοπερνώ_, _κουτσοδιαβάζω_ κλπ).
[ΝΕΛ] α' συνθ. (σε ουσ., επίθ. και ρ.) που σημαίνει πως αυτό που δηλώνει το β' συνθ. *α)* είναι κομμένο: _κουτσομύτικος_, _κουτσοχέρης_· *β)* είναι λειψό, μειωμένο, ανεπαρκές, άρα μικρό ή λιγοστό: _κουτσογράμματα_, _κουτσοδουλειά_, _κουτσοχώρι_· η λ. συχνά με μειωτική σημασία· *γ)* (για ρ.) γίνεται δύσκολα, αργά ή με μέτρια αποτελέσματα: _κουτσοπερνώ_, _κουτσοπίνω_, _κουτσοκαταφέρνω_. [_κοψο_-]
Η λέξη _κουτσός_ ήταν _κοξός_ κι απλώς έτυχε να συμπέσει φωνητικά με το _κουτσο_- το οποίο προέρχεται (όπως σημειώνει παραπάνω ο Κριαράς αλλά και το ΕΛΝΕΓ) από το _κοψο_- που προκύπτει από το _κόβω_. Επομένως οι ορισμοί που παρέθεσα παραπάνω για το _κουτσο_- καλύπτουν και το _κοψο_- (το επισημαίνω και το τονίζω για δύο λόγους: αφενός μεν διότι το ΛΝΕΓ δεν λημματογραφεί το _κοψο_- και στην _κοψοχρονιά_ δεν έχουμε δα και καμία προφανή ετυμολόγηση όπως π.χ. στο _κοψοχολιάζω_ < _κόβω_ + _χολή_, αφετέρου δε επειδή ο ορισμός τού ΛΚΝ συνδέει το _κοψο_- αποκλειστικά με ακρωτηριασμό ή καταπόνηση, οπότε δεν επεξηγείται αποτελεσματικά ο σχηματισμός τής λ. _κοψοχρονιά_). Με τον διευρυμένο ορισμό, όμως, των Πρωίας και ΝΕΛ και την ταύτιση _κοψο_- και _κουτσο_- (παρότι δεν φαίνεται να υπήρξε ποτέ λ. _κουτσοχρονιά_) καθίσταται —ελπίζω— σαφής ο μηχανισμός βάσει του οποίου δημιουργήθηκε η λ. _κοψοχρονιά_.


----------



## sarant (May 29, 2010)

Με όλο το σεβασμό, η εξήγηση αυτή μου φαίνεται αφενός αστήρικτη και αφετέρου περιττή. Αστήρικτη επειδή υποθέτει κι άλλους αμάρτυρους τύπους και μια προβληματική ταύτιση (κουτσο-κοψο) που κάθε άλλο παρά γενικευμένη είναι και που χρονικά είναι παλαιότερης εποχής, ενώ η κοψοχρονιά σαν λέξη πρέπει να είναι των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα. Περιττή, επειδή το δυσεξήγητο στοιχειο δεν είναι το "κοψο" αλλά μάλλον το "χρονιά". 

Φοβάμαι πως η ατελής εξήγηση του Παπαζαχαρίου παραμένει η πειστικότερη που έχω δει.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2010)

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, σκέψεις κάνουμε. :)

Το ότι το _κουτσο_- προέρχεται από το _κοψο_- κι όχι από το _κουτσός_ ήταν για μένα μια αποκάλυψη (οι αδαείς όπως εγώ εντυπωσιάζονται εύκολα ), που σκέφτηκα πως άξιζε να τη μοιραστώ. (Σπεύδω να σημειώσω, ωστόσο, ότι η ετυμολόγηση της λ. _κουτσός_ από το _coxus_ δεν βρίσκει σύμφωνο το ΛΚΝ.)


----------

